
Elon Musk’s SpaceX uses Linux in Starlink satellite system - vvpvijay
https://androidrookies.com/elon-musks-spacex-uses-linux-operating-system-in-starlink-satellite-system/
======
lgats
This is an article on a reddit thread, but it doesn’t seem to link to the
source thread.

AMA:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/gxb7j1/we_are_the_s...](https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/gxb7j1/we_are_the_spacex_software_team_ask_us_anything/)

Highlights:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Starlink/comments/gxypym/starlink_h...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Starlink/comments/gxypym/starlink_highlights_from_the_spacex_software_team/)

------
mensetmanusman
Does anyone wonder what the risk of takeover is?

i.e. could a nation-state take control of a starlink network with sufficient
code exploits?

